# Y'know how tiels fluff up their cheeks sometimes?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Tumblr has the most amazing name for that... "Fluffenchops". :rofl:

(Here's an example of what the heck I'm talkin' about)


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I love when Rocko does that soo cute.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I call them mutton chops


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I call them fluffanutter...They are so cute doing it.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I always ask Joey "Whatcha got your beard out for?". I think I like fluffenchops.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

When Murray met my family for the first time, my step-Dad saw this and said 'oh look, her beard is all flustered.' Lol!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Charlotte said:


> When Murray met my family for the first time, my step-Dad saw this and said 'oh look, her beard is all flustered.' Lol!


Too funny!


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Hahaha Cosmo does this after he grooms and then looks at me like "what?"

I think he looks like the dad from West Coast Choppers with the handle bar mustache!


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 24, 2015)

CosmoBird said:


> Hahaha Cosmo does this after he grooms and then looks at me like "what?"
> 
> I think he looks like the dad from West Coast Choppers with the handle bar mustache!


HAHAHAAH that was the first thought that popped into my head when I saw that pic lol too funny

Barry


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Haha, I love that…Klaus has been re-named. He shall forthwith be known as 'Klaus von Fluffenchops'...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2015)

Amz said:


> Tumblr has the most amazing name for that... "Fluffenchops". :rofl:
> 
> (Here's an example of what the heck I'm talkin' about)


That is the cutest pic ever! Was that pic taken with your cell phone? It looks very high quality


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

AMZ and wwdragon I'm dying of laughter!! Check out these pictures, I can't even take this guy seriously because he looks so much like our tiels! Haha!


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha and this is the look I get from Cosmo when he is grooming and stops and looks at me like "what?" Haha maybe I'm finding this way too hilarious


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 24, 2015)

HAHAHAHAH I am cracking up here, good thing I work from home so nobody can see me lol. Love the side by side pics LOL

Barry


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

lol Too funny!


----------

